# Chuck



## Wittdogs B (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, I picked up the chuck roast yesterday (I think it's about 5 lbs).  Skimmed through a bunch of the chuck threads; I will be cooking on the WSM.  Looks like the temp should be about 235 (is that dome, grate, or doesn't much matter?) meat should be foiled at 160-165, and it should be pulled at 205.  Usually we pull the butts at 190; this is too low for the beef?
I am planning to use lump, and will pack it in tightly as per recent posts... am I missing anything major?  This is the first chuck for the Wittdogs....

thanks in advance-- I will post pics (including one _before_ it rests)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 11, 2006)

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> Well, I picked up the chuck roast yesterday (I think it's about 5 lbs).  Skimmed through a bunch of the chuck threads; I will be cooking on the WSM.  Looks like the temp should be about 235 (is that dome, grate, or doesn't much matter?) meat should be foiled at 160-165, and it should be pulled at 205.  Usually we pull the butts at 190; this is too low for the beef?
> I am planning to use lump, and will pack it in tightly as per recent posts... am I missing anything major?  This is the first chuck for the Wittdogs....
> 
> thanks in advance-- I will post pics (including one _before_ it rests)



My therm is on the lid of my WSM. My temps ranged from 225* - 260*. I foiled my 3.5lb'r at 165* and took it off at 190*. Then I threw 'er in the cooler for about 2 hours and pulled....... =P~ I think it's time for another one


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jul 11, 2006)

our therm is on the lid too, but  I was planning to use the maverick as a backup since it will be an overnight cook (not to reopen THAT can of worms.... [-X  ) Although the couple long cooks we've done on the WSM have been fine, it would be just my luck for the water to evaporate and the temp to spike at about three am.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 11, 2006)

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> our therm is on the lid too, but  I was planning to use the maverick as a backup since it will be an overnight cook (not to reopen THAT can of worms.... [-X  ) Although the couple long cooks we've done on the WSM have been fine, it would be just my luck for the water to evaporate and the temp to spike at about three am.



Yes, I would have the maverick hooked up and ready to go. I don't have one  :-( yet but I just ordered one   good luck with the chuck!


----------



## Finney (Jul 11, 2006)

235* at grate, approx 250* at lid will have you in the ballpark.

Anywhere around that temp is fine.  250* is fine.


----------



## JWJR40 (Jul 11, 2006)

I did my chuck and foiled it at 160 and pulled it off at 205.  Left it in the cooler to rest .  It was good, I only wish I had done a bigger one.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> our therm is on the lid too, but  I was planning to use the maverick as a backup since it will be an overnight cook (not to reopen THAT can of worms.... [-X  ) Although the couple long cooks we've done on the WSM have been fine, it would be just my luck for the water to evaporate and the temp to spike at about three am.



Pick one spot on your cooker to measure the temperature and I'd suggest the dome.  Just hang the probe through the top vent but not so far it will touch the meat.  Pick a range to keep the cooking temp at, like MBF suggested.   You are going to have temperature fluctuations, so it's no big deal.

I pull my pork between 190-195, but I feel the chuck needs about 10-15 more degrees of cooking so I pull around 200-205.  

Good luck on your cook!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 11, 2006)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> I did my chuck and foiled it at 160 and pulled it off at 205.  Left it in the cooler to rest .  *It was good, I only wish I had done a bigger one*.



My feelings exactly


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jul 11, 2006)

It was a little over 4.5 lbs.  Rubbed it with a little Worcestershire, garlic, onion, and coarse salt and pepper.  I was going to stick some garlic in it too, but I thought I read that garlic will get bitter.

Ready to go:





Here goes nothing… [-o<


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 11, 2006)

That looks good already.  

Fresh or dried minced garlic will get bitter "if" burnt.  You would be fine using garlic powder if you wanna open it up and give it a sprinkle.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 11, 2006)

Lookin good


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jul 11, 2006)

Here it is at 9:45 (about 4 hours in).  temp was at 159; smoker temp had spiked to 175-- added water and it seems ok now.  (I was double checking the meat temp because the probe seemed to start out high…..).  





Just now (5 hours in) foiled it and hooked up the maverick to monitor. 


I did put garlic powder on, but what I had thought about doing was stuffing some fresh cloves in the way diverdave described.  Oh, well, maybe next time.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 12, 2006)

Who's Chuck?? :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 12, 2006)

The Mrs. Asked me to post the pics of her Chuck cook:









It came out real good, the bark tasted real good…..We are going to make some burritos with it later in the day along with the leftover pinto beans…..


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 12, 2006)

I have got to put that on my list.  Looks good dogs. =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 12, 2006)

That looks great Dave!  Man you gotta great BBQ Bride there buddy!!


----------



## cflatt (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm hungry already. that looks great. Did she happen to put a pan under it to catch those wonderful juices ?????


----------



## wittdog (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think so.........and I fogot to mention it to her...This was her cook all the way..She seasoned the meat, fired up the WSM...and got up with it a 3:00 am when the temp alarm went off....


----------



## cflatt (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sending mine up for lessons.What kinda beer (or wine ) should I send with her ??????


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 12, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> This was her cook all the way..She seasoned the meat, fired up the WSM...and got up with it a 3:00 am when the temp alarm went off....



Yo dog, does she have a sister?   \/


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 12, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I don't think so.........and I fogot to mention it to her...This was her cook all the way..*She seasoned the meat, fired up the WSM...and got up with it a 3:00 am when the temp alarm went off*....


Is she available to rent out??? Look awesome


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2006)

That beef looks good, Mrs Dog.  Good cook.  =D>


----------



## john pen (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks good...Ive got to do one here soon...the wife likes chuck better than pork !!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent looking chuck!! Great color!!  Good job!


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jul 12, 2006)

didn't use a drip pan  #-o  but there were some drippings in the foil that I mixed in with the meat after pulling. 

I was pleased with the cook, think I did well in the process itself.  Somewhat less pleased with the flavor of the meat.  The bark was really good, and the meat was tender and juicy, but the flavor/seasonings did not penetrate the meat and it had a strong beefy flavor that I don't care for (similar to my dislike of the dino ribs).  

I do like the briskets we do.  I am not sure if that is because of the cut of meat itself (a milder flavor in the raw meat?); the fact that brisket is thinner, and maybe the flavors penetrate better; or if it is due to us marinating the brisket overnight (or some combo of them all?) :-k   

Yes I have a sister, although she is married and does not, as far as i know, do q (i know, what's the point).  Don't drink beer or wine much, but vodka is always good.  Not available to rent... I'll get paid when we win in competition  :!:  :evillaugh:


----------



## cflatt (Jul 12, 2006)

never tried marinating one. i just rub it down with salt and pepper and slowly cook away. I think I will have to do one this weekend, that one you did has my mouth watering.


----------

